# Conversion project Honda eX-11 started



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome again (I'm on elmoto too)....

Have you finished the removal of the engine?


----------



## tetisdesign (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Frodus, ofcourse I remember you! No I have not finished removing it yet. But everything is prepared. Chain is off, all electrical plugs and cables detached, so it is a matter of daring to do it now. ;-)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Save the wiring harness, flashers, etc. You'll rework the harness later, but save everything you have for now. Sell the engine, exhaust etc.

I sold my harness thinking I'd just replace it with my own wiring, but I ended up buying a used one back just to simplify my wiring.


----------



## tetisdesign (Dec 14, 2011)

frodus said:


> Save the wiring harness, flashers, etc. You'll rework the harness later, but save everything you have for now. Sell the engine, exhaust etc.
> 
> I sold my harness thinking I'd just replace it with my own wiring, but I ended up buying a used one back just to simplify my wiring.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. On the Dutch motorcycle forum somebody already warned me about the harness. (but without knowledge of ev's) I labelled and kept everything in place as much as possible, just in case. ;-)

I plan to mount 'the parts' first, test everything, and then take all out again to really clean and paint the frame. I don't really know why but it seems safer for this first build.

Because I am a (stubborn) designer I intent to also 'design' the battery pack. I mean it will not be a cube, but a little bit more interesting looking from the outside. Having said that it seems best to choose a cube shape because the batteries are not a bunch of tupperware boxes tied together with yarn...


----------

